# UK Roll Call



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Who here is from the UK?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm here


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

me too


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im not







im just sayin hi to my buddies across the pond


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

hey, im from the good old UK


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

im from the uk as well !


----------



## TheGreatGarf (May 29, 2004)

Im from the UK too


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

im from the uk, doncaster yorkshire to be precise


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

me to im here and hi to every one across the pond aswell


----------



## Rutter (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm here as well


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Manchester here!

Originally born in Liverpool, then moved to Southport when I was 3 and now moved to Manchester for Uni!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

YORKSHIRE


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

BONNY SCOTLAND HERE! ;D


----------



## Paulice (Oct 28, 2004)

Born in manchester and now live in Switzerland!

So i'm a 1/2 :rasp:


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

where bouts in scotland richie?


----------



## Stinger (Apr 3, 2005)

Scotland for me too! Don't have a piranha yet but gettitng a wee rhom delivered tomorrow morning!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm a Brit

Live in Banbury


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i live in banbury too, just round the cornerish from burf.

woo represent!


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Im a Manchester lad and proud of it.









Rich.


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Royal Berkshire boy, born and bred!!!!

Nickg


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Good to have you all here. Thanks for supporting this new forum.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

yorkshire leeds


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

englishman said:


> yorkshire leeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh god, your not a leeds fan are ya?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i am here but then i always have been.
dixon


----------



## Gilderoy (Dec 21, 2004)

Durham here but in Glasgow most of the time.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire leeds
> ...


im not a glory supporter thats why i love leeds lol


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Here from Bournemouth (Dorset)


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

andycrazymonkey said:


> where bouts in scotland richie?
> [snapback]1018884[/snapback]​


im from kirkcaldy near edingburgh mate u?


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Good old Sussex by the sea.

Rich


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Southampton, England


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

Iam in uk,born in liverpool still live in liverpool....


----------



## Kevinr (Feb 5, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire leeds
> ...


I'm from Hull

And I'm a Leeds supporter till the day i Die!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

ARGHHHH theres 2 leeds fans on the site.

The sites been infected, lets close it down!


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

im in Yeovil Somerset


----------



## Rutter (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm a Leeds fan as well!!!

Rhinos


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

and me 
nottingham lad born and bred


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire leeds
> ...





piranhasrule said:


> ARGHHHH theres 2 leeds fans on the site.
> 
> The sites been infected, lets close it down!
> [snapback]1023554[/snapback]​


Whats wrong with Leeds supporters..........grrrrrrr

Nothing wrong with the mighty whites









I'm from the UK too!!! By the way!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Mellor44 said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> > englishman said:
> ...


I dont like leeds because my uncle supports them, and im a rotherham fan so i have to hate you lol


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm here supporting the Bournemouth crew ! The south owns all at fishkeeping

















hehe CT


----------



## FUBARSTAR (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi all
I am from wiltshire, a small village outside of Warminster
i have been on before but have changed emails and forgot my log in details so have had to start again.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

UK member, location: Hounslow, Middlesex (close to heathrow).
2 RBPs (approx 4inches at the moment) started with 3 but one was eaten.
work in import airfreight.


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

Blackburn, Lancashire............................


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

i used to work near hounslow at the four pillars osterley


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Liverpool.


----------



## septicpeg (Oct 21, 2003)

Come from Shetland Isles off the north of Scotland but currently live in London!!


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks like i'm the first Welshman to show their face then, or maybe i'm the only one


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

There are a few welsh fellas if I remember correctly

DAZZA is from wales, I know that for shure as picked my manny up form him!


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool, looks like that they would rather not let people know









You remember what part?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Nicky said:


> Cool, looks like that they would rather not let people know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, it was right down the south part though!


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol probably not far from me then









I pretty much as far as you can get down the bottom


----------



## storme37 (Aug 12, 2005)

canterbury kent uk


----------

